

Bing just crashed - aresant
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/03/bing-is-down/

======
ramanujan
Anyone want to estimate how much money they just lost?

Excluding the negative press, let's upper bound what it means to lose 1/48 (=
30 minutes) of one day's revenue. Google's yearly revenue is dominated by
search + Adsense. That was about $5.5 billion in Q2 2009 (from Googling
"Google revenue") so about $22 billion over all.

Dividing through gives:

(22 * (10^9) dollars) / (365 days * 48 (half hours)/day) = 1 255 707.76
dollars / (half hour)

Hence an upper bound is that Bing lost about $1.3 million dollars for this
downtime.

Bing is not doing as much business as Google, that Google number includes all
kinds of other things besides search, and it was after 5pm US time (all of
which will adjust the number down). Still, an expensive error, and this of
course doesn't factor in the negative press.

~~~
brown9-2
You really need to be able to estimate the lower bound of the loss to know if
it was in fact "expensive" though, don't you?

------
callahad
That's one way to drive traffic to Bing...

------
noonespecial
I hope they get it worked out. For me, bing feels like the little rubber life-
raft on the good ship Google. I don't want to use it, but I like knowing its
there... just in case.

------
metra
Give them a pass because they _are_ new. And search going down is less
important than email going down.

Email has no replacement. Search does.

~~~
pohl
Do they really qualify as being "new" every time they rebrand MSN Search? That
seems overly generous to me. Google rolls out updates all the time too; they
just got the branding right the first time.

~~~
bumblebird
I'm sick of the radio ads already.

"Bing! The NEW search engine". Not a mention that it's a rebrand of a crappy
microsoft search.

------
blahedo
Back after 30 minutes of downtime.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
It required me to fill out a captcha before reentry.

------
huntse
I'm surprised anyone noticed.

------
aresant
I kid you not, the bing background right now that loaded for me is a Whale
Shark LOL!

~~~
ronnier
Looks like it is from this: <http://vimeo.com/hd#5606758>

------
bumblebird
It's quite funny. Search for bing on bing, and you can see how ridiculously
incompetent they are:

"Bing - Search. Explore. Decide. ... Pardon the interruption. We ask that you
view the characters in the following picture and enter them in the box below.
www.bing.com · Cached page"

That's not a good summary.

Search for 'google' on google:

"Google - Enables users to search the Web, Usenet, and images. Features
include PageRank, caching and translation of results, and an option to find
similar pages"

edit: Do you seriously think the above summary of bing, by bing is good?

